

Answers on Stackoverflow can't be edited just because they are dangerous - CJefferson
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/276496/how-to-deal-with-dangerous-answers/276577

======
CJefferson
This is a question I myself asked on meta.stackoverflow, but I thought people
might be interested in the answers (I was). Just because a top voted answer
can lead to the generation of insecure PGP keys doesn't mean moderators can
edit or delete it.

------
davelnewton
It wouldn't have even crossed my mind to delete an answer like this. Answers
should be downvoted and/or commented on if you believe they're incorrect.

If an answer receives downvotes it can then be voted for deletion; it takes
only three "delete" votes (this may be rep-based, I don't know anymore since
nothing I do will get me any more privileges) to delete it.

This is a better process than potentially arbitrary deletion by a single
person.

